# Ink The Cause Uses Fundraising Web Store Technology To Raise $12,000 for Indianapolis Police Fund



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

In Indianapolis, when a policeman was killed in the line of duty, a fund-raising web store called “Ink The Cause,” offered a T-shirt with the words “Indy Strong –Help Stop The Violence” with all proceeds going to the Fraternal Order of Police to help families of injured and fallen officers. 

The campaign, which lasted three and a half weeks, benefitted from a news story on the local Fox TV station. A total of 1,534 shirts were sold raising more than $12,000 for the police fund. Promoted by Ink The Cause through only social media, this example shows the potential fund-raising power when a web store is combined with social media. 

Some valuable lessons were learned from the Indy Strong campaign, which was powered by Inksoft’s fundraising webstore technology. After the Fox news story ran, more than 1,000 shirts were sold in the next 72 hours.

“We learned that we needed to refine some of distribution processes to speed up orders,” says Gabe Peters, vice president, for RectorCom.com, the parent company that owns Ink The Cause. “We also now have a greater awareness of what we are doing with Ink The Cause, and this experience has helped us improve other campaigns currently running as well as new campaigns in the planning stages.” 

“Our partnership with InkSoft and its fundraising web store technology has allowed Ink The Cause to offer a service to communities everywhere to raise funds for their causes,” says Peters. “This platform makes fund-raising easy because you can design the shirt right on the website using Design Studio.”

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

